# Bleed - right hand cramping



## NaYoN (Apr 10, 2010)

So, today I decided to try to play Meshuggah's Bleed, and even while playing at 75% speed my picking hand gets super cramped after a while. Am I doing something wrong? Here are a few pics of my picking hand so you can see how I hold the pick and pick the strings.


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 10, 2010)

If the muscles in your hand and/or forearm are tensed up, try to relax them more. It might also just be that Bleed takes a lot of stamina to get through.


----------



## Demeyes (Apr 10, 2010)

If you are tensing up then you will cramp more easily so you definately shouldn't be doing that. I don't see anything wrong with your right hand positioning though. 
I would think that you are just going to have to build upto it, it's pretty fast and unrelenting. Start a bit slower and play for longer, gradually increase the speed and you'll find it more comfortable. I had the same kind of problem when I started learning Iced Earth stuff a few years ago. You just need to ease into it and get your hand used to the speed and build that stamina until it's not an issue anymore.


----------



## Brendan G (Apr 10, 2010)

It looks like you're holding the pick too tightly. Lighten up your grip a bit.


----------



## NaYoN (Apr 10, 2010)

Well yeah thanks, I lightened up on the pick but now my inner elbow hurts, even when I play from the wrist. I guess it's a matter of getting used to it. I can do straight up tremolo picking but the syncopation is killing me.


----------



## Lasik124 (Apr 10, 2010)

Just my Two Cents, and I'm sure you know this, but Bleed IS a workout ha.

I've learned it and actually had the same problem, I just kept going with it until I was able to do it! (A while)


----------



## jymellis (Apr 10, 2010)

dont know if you have seen this yet bvut here ya go


----------



## OwainXerath (Apr 11, 2010)

Make sure you're picking from the wrist and not the forearm. Also, your shoulder should be relaxed. To re-iterate what other people have said, try not to tense up.


----------



## OwainXerath (Apr 11, 2010)

Also, pick direction! The classic thrash variation would be:

DUD D DUD D DUD D
(D=Downstroke, U=Upstroke obv.)

But to get the speed Meshuggah do it:

DUD U DUD U DUD U

It feels wierd at first and I couldn't do it for aaaaaaaaaages. But, a little metronome practice helps. I actually went as far as to program the drums into Cubase and ramp up the bpm by 1 every repeat.


----------



## Lasik124 (Apr 11, 2010)

OwainXerath said:


> But to get the speed Meshuggah do it:
> 
> DUD U DUD U DUD U



Now That, Is Good Advice!


----------



## Origin (Apr 11, 2010)

Am I the only one who plays it 
UDU D ?
Is it a 'wrong way' to do it or am I just more inclined to upstrokes


----------



## Brendan G (Apr 11, 2010)

Origin said:


> Am I the only one who plays it
> UDU D ?
> Is it a 'wrong way' to do it or am I just more inclined to upstrokes


I don't think I would call any picking pattern "wrong" as long as it isn't painful to do and it sounds good. Hell, if you played it all upstrokes and it wasn't painful for you, more power to ya.


----------



## NaYoN (Apr 12, 2010)

OwainXerath said:


> Also, pick direction! The classic thrash variation would be:
> 
> DUD D DUD D DUD D
> (D=Downstroke, U=Upstroke obv.)
> ...



That's already the way I do it  good idea, I will do the same speed thing in guitar pro.


----------



## darbdavys (Apr 13, 2010)

OwainXerath said:


> Also, pick direction! The classic thrash variation would be:
> 
> DUD D DUD D DUD D
> (D=Downstroke, U=Upstroke obv.)
> ...


simply alternate picking, you can imagine that you're playing a syncopated lead stuff, then it shouldn't be that hard


----------



## BlackMetalVenom (Apr 15, 2010)

Try focusing in on your core when you're doing this since the song is very simple chugging for the most part. 
Try picking with your fingers held in, like Rusty Cooley for example, and pick more from the wrist; this helps reduce the amount of work your muscles have to do.
At least it feels like it. 
I was able to get through it the first time, it is indeed a workout, but this should help loads.
Don't push yourself past the point of cramping man.
OH! AND STRETCH YOUR ARMS for a good 20 seconds for each stretch you do.


----------



## darbdavys (Apr 15, 2010)

I just started learning Bleed on Tuesday as well, yet I have no problems, can play on 105 w/o any problems (well, the muscles start hurting, but it's normal) and I think I'll be able to play full tempo tomorrow. My right hand position is similar to yours BUT I rest my lower palm on guitar body, so the end of my thumb is ~90deg to the strings and the rest of the palm is ~45deg. I don't have to use that many muscles like I do when I anchor only fingers


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 15, 2010)

to the OP, try this...

Completely rest your hand, no muscle movement at all. what does it look like? 

If you are normal, your fingers will still have curvature to them. When you stick your fingers out straight like that, you are using energy and muscles to keep them out liek that. 

Look at Thorendahl in that vid. his fingers are tucked in. practice that way and im sure you will notice a difference.


----------



## darbdavys (Apr 15, 2010)

OwainXerath said:


> Also, pick direction! The classic thrash variation would be:
> 
> DUD D DUD D DUD D
> (D=Downstroke, U=Upstroke obv.)
> ...


btw, sorry for offtopic, but are you the guitarist for Xerath? If so, I JUST found your band like 2 hours ago, and it rocks, big kudos


----------

